# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  بنت القطيف

## ام وسن

:rolleyes: بقلم شاعر المليونين غسان القصيبي


يقولـون العـرب صـوت البنيـة يذوب الرجـال 

ترى قولـة هلا منهـا تسـوي داخلـي زلـزال
خصوصا لا طلعـــت قولة 'هــلا' مـن قطيفيه
اذوب ان قالت شلونك عساك بخير كيف الحال؟
واضيـــع اسـم جدانـــي اليـا قـالـــت
قطيفيه

حلاها شي مو عـادي وميزتهـا ...وسيعـة بـال
هواها يذبح العاشـق ..وفيهـا الشمـــس و الفيــه

واذا قالت انا شيعيه .. صدقنـي يجينـي هبـال
وانا أدري ان الحلا شيعي ..وساس الزيـن شيعيه

ابثني خطوتي للزين.. وبطـوي فـي لقـاه أميـال
وينبــض قلبـي بسرعـــة ليـا قالـــت قطيفيه

خفيفٍ دمها سكر ...عليها مـن الوصـوف اشكـال
تحيـــر مـن يوصفهــــا ...لأنهـا غيـــر عـاديــــة

واقوم ألعب على طروق الشعر ..وآجر لي مـوال
على ألحـان.. أن قالــت بنيـــة قطيفيه

رقيقة كنها النسمه ..جمـال وحسـن عـال العـال
وهي اصـل الشقــا والطـب... لقلـــوب الشقاويـــة

وأجوب الساحل الشرقي.. واغنـي للبحـر يامـال
وأردد ياهـوى بالــــي ..اذا قالـت لــــي قطيفيه
دلعها غير عـن كـل البنـات.. وتشهـد الأمثـال
وتكتبتهــــا القصائـــد ..ثــم تغنيـهـــا الغنـاويـــة
وانا لممن سئلتوني..؟ ترى عشقـي ثـرى ورمـال
واموت واحياء على عشقي
...وانا احـب القطيفيه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

روووووووووووعهـ رووووعهـ بمعنى الكلمه 

يسلموو 

ماننحرم جديدكم 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتووو بسعادهـ

----------


## علي pt

كقطيفي غيوور
لا يشرفني أن تقال هذه القصيدة في بنات بلدي ~
خلي هالمغازلجشي يدور له بعيد عنا ..

وسلامتكم

----------


## بوكوثر

الحب اجمل ما في الكون  والشعر الصادق 
 يشكل تركيبة  من الانسا نيات  
  التي تتداعى في  ظهور المعنى وخوافي الصور

  واشعر الكا ذب صنعة الخفافيشتتصيد من الظلام 

  وتشعر نفسها انها  في قلبالحياة  
  وقد يرى البعض منا  فيها شيءمن الجمال يلا مس
  جفونه ولا كنه لا يحرك مشاعره  
  اتمناكم  وا دعين على ساحل الحياة الجميله
   والشعر يتغنى بكم  جمالا ضا فيا  

  خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
    بو كوثر

----------


## براءة طفولة

يسلموا على الطرح الجميل

ودي


براءة طفووولة

----------


## شهد الأحزان

يسلمو ع روعة النقل 


قريتها من قبل وعجبتني 



تحياااتي

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## لا تعليق

ما شاء الله حلوووووة تسلم يد كاتبها وناقلها

----------

